# Diabetes and Hyperglycemia



## LoveAndLight (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello,
I was just told that if the pt has DM, and also has hyperglycemia, we do _not_ code DM with Hyperglycemia, it must be linked.
The pt I'm looking at has Chronic hyperglycemia, improved, and DM with cataract.
I looked in the guidelines, and I must've missed it (I'm at work and trying to work fast).
Could you tell me the reason why we need to have the provider link them, in order to capture DM with Hyperglycemia??

Thanks a milion!!


----------



## Coder85 (Apr 27, 2016)

Hyperglycemia can not be coded with DM as hyperglycemia excludes DM.  However, DM is a more definitive DX, therefore, I would just code the DM.


----------



## owenstonya (Apr 27, 2016)

Per Coding clinic it is appropriate to code both using the new combination codes in ICD-10:
2013 

Issue:  Third 

Title:  Diabetic Mellitus with Hyperglycemia 

Body:  
Question:

Is it appropriate to assign a code for hyperglycemia together with another diabetes code? For example, if hyperglycemia is documented along with type 2 diabetic retinopathy, should multiple diabetes codes be assigned?.  .

Answer:

Yes, assign codes E11.319, Type 2 diabetes mellitus with unspecified diabetic retinopathy without macular edema, and E11.65, Type 2 diabetes mellitus with hyperglycemia. Any combination of the diabetes codes can be assigned together, unless one diabetic condition is inherent in another.


----------

